# Presbyterian Historical Society of Ireland



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a link to a new website run by the Presbyterian Historical Society of Ireland:

Presbyterian Historical Society: Home


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, Daniel! BTW, as I noted here, they are scheduled to republish Patrick Adair's _A True Narrative of the Rise and Progress of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland_ (1886) later this month.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks, Daniel! BTW, as I noted here, they are scheduled to republish Patrick Adair's _A True Narrative of the Rise and Progress of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland_ (1886) later this month.



Right that is good, its a pity someone would not republish Thomas Witherow's two-volume _Historical and Literary Memorials of Presbyterianism in Ireland_. You can read a bit of it at this link: Presbyterianism in Ireland


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

BTW, volume 2 of that work is available online as I noted in this thread about Thomas Witherow.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2008)

Incidentally, there is a Presbyterian Historical Society here in the USA too.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> BTW, volume 2 of that work is available online as I noted in this thread about Thomas Witherow.



Its a great book. Dr. Andrew Holmes (a lecturer in Presbyterian History at Queen's University Belfast) would use it as one of his primary books for teaching some of his courses. You get loads of great information in a really short space, and its really easy to read. 

Here is Andrew Holmes' biography (though he now has a beard which makes him look older): Queen's University Belfast | Dr Andrew Holmes


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 5, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks, Daniel! BTW, as I noted here, they are scheduled to republish Patrick Adair's _A True Narrative of the Rise and Progress of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland_ (1886) later this month.



The official release date for Adair's book has been pushed back to March 19, 2008.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 6, 2008)

There is also the PCA Historical Center. It is billed as the "Archives & Manuscript Repository for the Continuing Presbyterian Church," thus they have a lot of material related to Presbyterianism in general, not just the PCA or its predecessors.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Daniel! BTW, as I noted here, they are scheduled to republish Patrick Adair's _A True Narrative of the Rise and Progress of the Presbyterian Church in Ireland_ (1886) later this month.
> ...



That is not too much longer to wait.


----------



## SueS (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool! We're planning a trip to Scotland next year to attend our pastor's graduation (dependent upon his completion of his dissertation!) and will hopefully be going over to Belfast to meet his parents. The museum will be a great stop while we're there!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2008)

SueS said:


> Cool! We're planning a trip to Scotland next year to attend our pastor's graduation (dependent upon his completion of his dissertation!) and will hopefully be going over to Belfast to meet his parents. The museum will be a great stop while we're there!



Check the opening times in advance just to be on the safe side.


----------

